# Understanding the risk of cancer



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'll be interested to see what kind of responses you get on this question. I can tell you what I did in choosing my puppy, but I am by no means an expert. There are certainly lines that people seem to think have a greater risk of cancer associated with them and some folks try to avoid them, but I've learned that people also tend to try and avoid naming breeders/kennels for various reasons (some of which I agree with and some of which I do not) so I'd be shocked if anyone flat-out advised you to avoid xyz. 

At the very least do talk to any breeder you are seriously interested in and see what she has to say. I'd say run fast from anyone that tells you they have never had a dog with cancer in their lines because if someone says that, they are bound to be telling a lie. JMO.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

For me, I learned a lot about my breeder's dogs by being in touch with her other puppy owners. We have our own FB page. The fact that I haven't heard of any of her offspring getting cancer, especially at an early age, is very reassuring to me. During our puppy visit, we walked about this and she mentioned a couple of dogs that got cancer as much older dogs, which is fairly common. I think following the get of sire and dam gives you the biggest clues.

That being said, there are no guarantees. Live each moment to it's fullest.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Cancer is a fact of life with dogs. 

We lost two goldens to cancer - both were around the same ages (almost 13 and almost 14) when we lost them. 

The older one (Sammy)- his mom died when she was 9. Perfectly healthy dog. She apparently had some kind of heart issue not identified before a teeth cleaning procedure. She never woke up. 

The other one (Danny)- his parents were 14 and 15, if I remember correctly. They probably died of cancer related causes, but it was identified as "old age" by the breeder. 

For that matter, Danny's best friend forever and attended every class with him and showed at all the same shows - otherwise known as a Faera girl had cancer early on when she was 9 or 10. She beat the cancer and lived to be 15. At which point, she died in her sleep. Her mom described it as Spirit lying down in her favorite spot under a kitchen chair watching her cook supper. She dozed off and never woke up. 

Those kinds of cancer - I think it would not concern me very much if I'm looking into a breeder and checking the lines behind the litter. Goldens are supposed to live at least 10-11 years. Everything past that is a bonus and gift, especially boys (you can expect the girls to live a smidge longer). 

What I would discuss with a breeder is any lymphoma or bone cancer or similar cancers which show up with younger dogs. In any pedigree, you just need to go backwards and widen a view a bit to see dogs that you know died when they were 7 or 8 from lymphoma. Or there are clues when you know people who lost goldens (from a breeder or line) early. 

And do not forget to discuss other things which are just as prevalent in the breed as cancer. Thyroid disease, hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia, OCD (bone chips/flaps in the elbows or shoulders), allergies, and other things which cause problems in the breed such as kidney problems, liver problems, eye problems, jaw/muscle problems, etc. 

And make sure you discuss fully with a breeder exactly what you are looking for in a puppy and adult dog. Remember, you are just going to have a true "puppy" for about a couple months. They then grow rapidly and by the time they are 6-9 months old, they are already 60-70 pounds and possibly too much dog.


----------

